# Tires on '03's.



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

For those few of you that have already taken delivery of your '03 what brand and model of tire did it come shod with (more particularly, those of you with SP)?

I got a very brief glance at an '03 325i w/SP at the local dealership last week and it looked like it came with Bridgestone Potenza's. :dunno: 

TIA!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think that's what 323's and 325's with 17" wheels always came with.

I'm kind of hoping for Continental's on my 03 . . . I love the Pilots but the Conitnental's tramline less and are quieter . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *I'm kind of hoping for Continental's on my 03 . . . I love the Pilots but the Conitnental's tramline less and are quieter . . . *


And are only quiet when new, then turn VERY loud and have very limited grip. They are easily the worst tire I've ever owned on a "real" car.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I think that's what 323's and 325's with 17" wheels always came with.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping for Continental's on my 03 . . . I love the Pilots but the Conitnental's tramline less and are quieter . . . *


323's and 325's come with Bridgestone Turanzas in 17" flavour.

I wonder if they'll move on to the ContiSportsContact IIs...Suppose to be a different tread pattern and compound. So far I'm happy with them.

I also want to try their ContiExtremeContacts, it's suppose to be their best all season tire to date.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

2003 330i with Sports Package here.

I would have liked Michelin Pilot Sport A/S installed since it is a great mixtures of dry, wet and snow handling. 

Then I wouldn't be so quick to swap out the Summer Tires during the winter time.

My 17's came with Contis.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

My '03 330xi (with sport pkg) came with "runflat" Goodyear RS-A tires...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hack-

my 2001 325i sport came w/ Continental Contisports.


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

My '02 325 xiT with SP (17" - 205/50-17) delivered in July came with Conti's. I like them fine so far, now shopping for snows and rims...


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Can we hear from some who actually have taken delivery of an mY03 car? I think one responded, and one with special run-flats.

Anyone with an MY03 care to let us know what kind of tires you have and if you have sp, pp, or both?


Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I saw a 03 325Ci with Pirelli's. What's up with that? :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> And are only quiet when new, then turn VERY loud and have very limited grip. They are easily the worst tire I've ever owned on a "real" car. *


I thought the Conti's only downside were they weren't as good in the rain as the Pilot's. I remember when I had a loaner 330i with the conti's and they were great though I know the Pilot's are a better overall performance tire . . .

Still I wouldn't mind if I got a set of conti's on the next one . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

My experience (and the experience of enough other people on these boards to make me believe that it's not just me) is that the ContiSports are two tires in one.

There is the tire you get from when they are new until a certain point in their wear (for me it came at around 5K miles). This tire is grippy and quiet and obviously designed to place well in comparions with other "max performance" tires.

After this level of wear you get a totally different tire. Other than being a much larger size, this tire is indistinguishable from econo-car tires. It has virtually no grip, squeals like mad, is loud in a straight line at highway speeds, and wears like a Big Wheel tire. Basically, your econo-car Uniroyals or Firestones.

It's a smart strategy. Put a high-end compound on the outside and put the cheapest crap you can find further down. Good reviews AND lower costs. Hence they can offer them up as the "cheapest" alternative to OEMs which is why they are appearing on more and more cars from the factory.

Let me reiterate- They are the worst tire I have ever had experience with AFTER crossing over into the crappy compound.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

From what I recall reading in the past, at any point in time there may be more than one supplier. The tires you get depend on what they have in hand on that particular day.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *From what I recall reading in the past, at any point in time there may be more than one supplier. The tires you get depend on what they have in hand on that particular day. *


I believe that's correct. For a 2002 SP at least, you could get Contis, Pirellis or Michelins depending on what came down the line when your car was in production. Could be different for 2003 I suppose.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

berford said:


> *
> 
> I believe that's correct. For a 2002 SP at least, you could get Contis, Pirellis or Michelins depending on what came down the line when your car was in production. Could be different for 2003 I suppose. *


it was the same thing for 2001 and I remember people freaking out because they got Conti's instead of Pilot's

My 2001 has Pilot's which I love except for the excessive tramlining I get but for 2002 between the revised steering and suspension, the tramlining isn't as bad.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *My experience (and the experience of enough other people on these boards to make me believe that it's not just me) is that the ContiSports are two tires in one.
> 
> There is the tire you get from when they are new until a certain point in their wear (for me it came at around 5K miles). This tire is grippy and quiet and obviously designed to place well in comparions with other "max performance" tires.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting point . . . I am going to start a new thread and get other people's opinion's and I am using your quote. If for some reason you don't want me to, let me know . . .


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

I have one of the first MY03 cars. It came equipped with the Continental ContiSport Contacts.

Sorry to hear about the performance degradation that I'm going to experience. For this reason, I was hoping for Michelin Pilots, instead.

After taking delivery, I immediately inquired about trading the Contis for Bridgestone S-03s at TireRack, but they wouldn't give me a dime for my brand-new tires, so I guess I'll just replace them when they wear out.

If I had brakes up to the task, maybe I could go auto-x-ing and hasten the procedure...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ruteger said:


> *I have one of the first MY03 cars. It came equipped with the Continental ContiSport Contacts.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the performance degradation that I'm going to experience. For this reason, I was hoping for Michelin Pilots, instead.
> 
> ...


When you do replace them . . . be VERY CAREFUL with those rims.

Everytime I've had a tire mounted on my 330Ci they have managed to ding the sport wheel. The M68's are extremely soft and I've witnessed tire mounters who were extremely careful and they still dinged it . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

ruteger said:


> *
> If I had brakes up to the task, maybe I could go auto-x-ing and hasten the procedure... *


Bone stock, your car is more than adequately equipped to autox. Plus, you don't use your brakes much when autox-ing.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

ruteger said:


> *If I had brakes up to the task, maybe I could go auto-x-ing and hasten the procedure... *


Who uses brakes at an autocross?  I just turn the steering wheel and let friction take care of my tires


----------

